# [Wet Thumb Forum]-lily pic



## steve535 (Feb 25, 2004)

i havent been around in a long time.i hope everyone is doing well. this lily is from the back yard pond


----------



## steve535 (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## steve535 (Feb 25, 2004)




----------

